# New Malls



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

SHOPPING CENTRES

Project: Development on Beach Road (no formal name as yet)
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: A Dh45 million Italian-style shopping mall will come up opposite Jumeirah Plaza. The total build-up area of the project is about 23,393 sq m and will have 33 shops and 23 offices. The mall will be different from the others in Dubai and one of the unique features will be the open-air environment during winter, autumn and spring.

Project: Bur Juman Centre Expansion
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: Bur Juman Centre will invest Dh 1.4 billion over 3 years in a major expansion project. Work on the project, which is to develop the mall as a total leisure destination started in summer 2000. The expansion will include a 19 storey commercial office block, 200 residential and luxury serviced apartments and an entertainment section. Also a cineplex, health club, larger food court and specility restaurants will be included. (Tel: 3520222)

Project: Reef Mall
Date of Completion: December 2003
Description: Saif Al Ghurair Group will construct a Dhs 200 million shopping complex in Deira. It will be built over an area of 250,000 sq feet. The two-level complex will have more than 100 stores offering a wide range of leading international and home grown brands including fashion, food outlets, entertainment facilities and services for the whole family. It will have covered parking for over 1000 cars.

Project: Dubai Mall
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: The Dubai Mall is the world’s largest retail development measuring over 5 million square feet in size. The retail space exceeds 5 million square feet and is due to be located at the interchange between Sheikh Zayed Road and Doha Road. The Dubai Mall is envisioned as “The Mall of Malls”. Given its vast size, it will be a breath-taking composite of individual and distinct shopping areas that are large enough to be standalone malls with approximately 14,000 car park lots. The architecture of the Dubai Mall is both a statement in modernity as well as a tribute inspired by Dubai’s Arabian heritage. The Dubai Mall will be an amalgamation of approximately 10 to 15 individual malls or niches, each catering to distinct product categories. The Dubai Mall will unite under one roof the largest mix of retail concepts from the world over and will be able to accommodate over 1,000 individual stores. The Dubai Mall will provide the ultimate family shopping experience where “there’s everything for everyone under one roof.” The Dubai Mall with its vast size and comprehensive trade mix will cater to virtually everyone – individuals of all ages, gender, nationalities, and demographics. The Dubai Mall will open in November 2006 and the Dubai Mall. Please log on to the website at (www.dubaimall.info) for further detail.

Project: The Gardens Shopping Centre
Date of Completion: 1/6/2004
Description: The Gardens Shopping Mall will be located in the Gardens, just off Sheikh Zayed Road between interchange 5 and 6. The Mall is expected to open in the first of half of 2004 and will combine retail, entertainment, restaurant and family activities within a uniquely themed environment. The total cost of the project will be approximately Dh 800 million. For further information visit the website:www.gardenscentre.ae

Project: Mall of the Emirates
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: The Mall of the Emirates, formerly known as Souk Al Nakheel, will be ready to open in September 2005. It will be located next to interchange number four on the Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai. With over 350 shops and more than 2.4 million square feet of prime retail and leisure space, bigger than any similar project in the US or Europe .In addition to retail brands, Mall of the Emirates facilities will include the world's biggest indoor ski resort using real snow, a 400-room hotel, the largest single-level Carrefour hypermarket in the Middle East, two major department stores, a 14-screen multi-plex cinema with VIP facilities and numerous food and beverage outlets.For more inforamtion kindly visit this website: www.majidalfuttaim.com 

not to mention the Mall Of Arabia at Dubailand. does anyone have any info about that I read in the newspaper its going to have about 6 million sq feet of retail space but i may be wrong. I think it should have at least 8-10 miilion sq feet of just shops to be the biggest mall for a long time.
R


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

good idea to list the malls/shopping centers.

there's also mall of arabia in dubai land, for which we don't have a project thread in the subforum "project development"!

would be nice if someone who has info about it would open a new thread for this mall!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

You forgot the cressent shopping centre at DFC


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> SHOPPING CENTRES
> 
> Project: The Gardens Shopping Centre
> Date of Completion: 1/6/2004
> Description: The Gardens Shopping Mall will be located in the Gardens, just off Sheikh Zayed Road between interchange 5 and 6. The Mall is expected to open in the first of half of 2004 and will combine retail, entertainment, restaurant and family activities within a uniquely themed environment. The total cost of the project will be approximately Dh 800 million. For further information visit the website:www.gardenscentre.ae


maybe you mean 1/6/2005? Because it certainly isn't open now!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Well i just cut and copied it didnt actuall read every word. Im so sorry
R
p.s check out zabeel mall in the projects section


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

It probably was supposed to be ready on 1/6/2004 but what with the cement shortage in the country most projects have been delayed by a few months e.g. The Springs was delayed for nearly eight months


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

The Dragon mart at international city is at an advanced stage, ive got some pics but no idea what to do with them, it looks like it should be completed at the beging of next year


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what really no way !!!!
you mean its that close


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well maybe not the like january, but i know a perspective tennant and they were told that they could expect to be moving in in the first quarter of 2005, so hopefully opening in march time? i think they want to get it open before the other projects, the international city buildings next to it though look like they are rapidly approaching completion


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

really i though it was just empty land still
wow
guess it so hard to keep track of the goingons in this place
have to get out and have a look as when ever possible


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah it has been built fast, theres also some interesting buildings in dubiland not sure if these are part of the gp track or sports city though


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

you mean already under C ?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well they look virtually completed, they are on a roundabout on emirates road where the road to SZR interchange 4 joins the emirates road just after arabian ranches. There are giant boards advertising dubailand, and behind them on a hill there ae two buildings. having looked at a map i think they are part of the autodrome and business park development.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

^Yeah the autodrome's been mostly finished some time ago, I just cant find the pictures with the buildings in them, but they have a Bauhaus look to them, are those the ones you're talking about dxb raptor?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

concerning the dragon mart i can also say it seems to be finished! you can clearly see it from emirates road! never thought that international city is growing so fast. this mart is so massive, it looks so huge, even from a far distance!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if i remember well 1200 chinese companies will be located there. only chinese!!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> if i remember well 1200 chinese companies will be located there. only chinese!!!


That is the plan, to turn it to a Chinatown. They are trying to diversify the nationalities in Dubai, and not leting a specific group to be so dominant. They called that "dangerous"


----------

